# Milwaukee Antique Bottle and Advertising Club Show - Feb 4th



## blobbottlebob (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey All.
I haven't been on here much but I wanted to pass on that the Milwaukee Show is earlier than normal this year and not in the same place. 46th annual show is February 4th at the Waukesha County Expo Center. Hope to see you there!
Bob


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 31, 2018)

Milwaukee show this Sunday!


----------

